# CSI Anyone???



## messhead (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone watch CSI (Las Vegas)??? Just wondering because I think I am officially obsessed with watching the last two episodes!!! :jump:


----------



## silverblackened (May 4, 2007)

It's been the only show I watch regularly each week - more than once per week, sometimes I like to catch the repeat that AXN broadcasts in a marathon-esque row with CSI: Miami and CSI: NY on Sunday nights as well, LOL - unless you count football (as in soccer) matches. Grissom is my absolute favourite character, but I don't like Sara.

This miniature killer arc is even more killer (excuse the pun!) than previous ones like the Paul Milanders arc, IMO, if only because the episodes for the rest were spaced out or solved fairly quickly; but this one, you're reminded of it every week!


----------



## Sahne (May 4, 2007)

I love CSI! 
But: In Germany they come so much later on TV as in US, so I can see only old seasons...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm waiting for the new ones...
My and my husbands favourite character is Grisham, too. He's really cooooool... with his bugs...


----------



## little teaser (May 4, 2007)

i watch csi miami, when does csi vegas come on?


----------



## lara (May 4, 2007)

I _love _the original Vegas. The show is getting a bit lacklustre and worn, but it still has the rare moment of brilliance (the episode last week set in the bordello? _Gold_).

I love me some Captain Brass. Mmm-mmm!


----------



## Bianca (May 4, 2007)

I used to watch all the CSI's, but now I'm only watching CSI: Miami. I like the characters more than the ones from Vegas, Grissom annoys me because he always knows everything. I seem to be in the minority here LOL


----------



## silverblackened (May 4, 2007)

I'm the opposite, Bianca - I like CSI: Miami least of the three because Horatio annoys the hell out of me. Even when he isn't talking, just something about his face/body language irritates me, LOL. Calleigh's fun, though!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverblackened* 

 
_I'm the opposite, Bianca - I like CSI: Miami least of the three because Horatio annoys the hell out of me. Even when he isn't talking, just something about his face/body language irritates me, LOL. Calleigh's fun, though!_

 

ME TOO!  I can't stand him, he's so...I dunno, unrealistic?  Not that Grissom is realistic but he's more believeable to me. 

I love Las Vegas and sometimes I watch New York but I can't stand Miami.  LV is the best though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This whole weird thing between Sarah and Grissom is gross to me though.  Next week will be interesting when Lady Heather is back!!


----------



## tinagrzela (May 4, 2007)

CSI has been my obsession since the first episode!! I don't watch Miami anymore...Horatio bores me...I watch NY most of the time...but Las Vegas!!! and, silly me, I've always had the biggest crush on Grissom...


----------



## Blush (May 4, 2007)

I hate Horatio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm addicted to CSI LV and New York. I download them from the internet as soon as they appear in US TV.

BTW, Jorja Fox is leaving the show.


----------



## messhead (May 4, 2007)

Grissom is my favorite character (Nick is just a hot hot man!) and if him and Sara don't confess their love for eachother in the next two episodes I think I might go crazy because I have been waiting for it since the butterflied episode! lol.

I like the other ones too, and I watch them when there is nothing else to watch, but I like the Vegas characters the best!


----------



## silverblackened (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_BTW, Jorja Fox is leaving the show._

 
I heard this as a rumour; has it been confirmed? If so, hooray! (Sorry to all the Grissom/Sara fans out there, but I really cannot stand the woman.) I think Warrick is the hottest guy, but you know who's _really_ hot? Catherine.


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2007)

I love the original, it somehow seems the most authentic. While I do love Grissom, I'm not to keen on Sara. I would like to see Grissom/Catherine or possibly a fling with Lady Heather, her I dig.


----------



## Jade (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I love the original Vegas. The show is getting a bit lacklustre and worn, but it still has the rare moment of brilliance (the episode last week set in the bordello? Gold).

I love me some Captain Brass. Mmm-mmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes! Jim Brass..I LOVE this guy!!


----------



## xmamax (May 7, 2007)

I love CSI. My boyfriend and I watch the re runs almost every nite. Nick Stokes is hot


----------

